# Comment n'utiliser que l'icloud gratuit ?



## McDenis.JFK (10 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,
Je suis sur Mc Book Pro OS Sierra 10.12.3.
A chaque fois que je veux paramètrer le Cloud et que je coche la case "Dossier Bureau et Documents" , Apple me propose d'acheter un supplément de stockage sous prétexte que les 5 Go ne suffisent pas. *Or je ne veux stocker sur icloud qu'une petite partie de mes documents (volume = 1Go).*
Comment faire pour sauvegarder mes fichiers sans m'obliger à acheter du stockage ?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2017)

Bonjour

Refusez simplement l'achat


----------



## r e m y (11 Avril 2017)

Comme Sierra synchronise la totalité du dossier Documents et du dossier Bureau, il faut commencer par sortir du dossier Documents tous les fichiers que vous ne souhaitez pas stocker sur iCloud.


----------



## McDenis.JFK (12 Avril 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Comme Sierra synchronise la totalité du dossier Documents et du dossier Bureau, il faut commencer par sortir du dossier Documents tous les fichiers que vous ne souhaitez pas stocker sur iCloud.


Merci, je vais essayer.


----------



## McDenis.JFK (12 Avril 2017)

McDenis.JFK a dit:


> Merci, je vais essayer.


il y a un soucis. Je peux effectivement mettre les fichiers que je ne veux pas sur le cloud, mais lorsque je les rajouterai par la suite, je suppose qu'il y aura encore une synchronisation, pour l'éviter il faudrait que je stocke définitivement ces fichiers en dehors de mon Mac, hors je veux que ces fichiers restent sur l'ordi à long terme.
J'ai essayé de créer un deuxième dossier "Documents2" dans la barre de navigation, mais cela semble impossible, est-ce vrai ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2017)

Il suffit de creer un dossier Documents2 n'importe où sur le Mac, (par exemple dans le dossier "petite maison" à côté de l'autre dossier Documents) et y mettre les fichiers que vous ne voulez pas dans le cloud. 

Ensuite (je ne sais pas ce que vous appelez barre de navigation) ce dossier Documents2 vous pouvez le glisser dans la partie droite du dock (en bas d'écran), ou dans la colonne de gauche des fenetres du Finder pour y accéder facilement.


----------



## McDenis.JFK (14 Avril 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Il suffit de creer un dossier Documents2 n'importe où sur le Mac, (par exemple dans le dossier "petite maison" à côté de l'autre dossier Documents) et y mettre les fichiers que vous ne voulez pas dans le cloud.
> 
> Ensuite (je ne sais pas ce que vous appelez barre de navigation) ce dossier Documents2 vous pouvez le glisser dans la partie droite du dock (en bas d'écran), ou dans la colonne de gauche des fenetres du Finder pour y accéder facilement.


OK, merci cela fonctionne. Ce que j'appelle la barre de navigation, c'est la colonne gauche de la fenêtre du Finder.
J'avais essayé de créer directement le dossier dans cet espace, ce n'était pas possible. je suis allé dans le dossier Home (maison) pour créer le dossier, puis je l'ai glissé dans la colonne à l'endroit voulu.
Merci bcp.


----------

